# Adobe Lightroom 3 US$69.95 at B+H



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Adobe Lightroom 3 US$69.95 at B+H

February 15 only.

B+H Photo


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

is there a promo code or something? shows as $269.95 when i click the link.


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

Same here, the only thing I see at $69.95 is a tutorial book.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Captstn (May 22, 2003)

Not Quite as good a deal but,.. Adobe  is having a 50% off sale 

Cheers


----------



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

These parties offer a great deal because Lightroom 4 will be released soon?


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

i-rui said:


> is there a promo code or something? shows as $269.95 when i click the link.


It's possible that they sold out. It was advertised in their e-mail newsletter that AM.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

yeeeha said:


> These parties offer a great deal because Lightroom 4 will be released soon?


Yes.

Beta is available for download: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 | photo management software beta - Adobe Labs Beta expires on March 31. So...that could mean that the actual release is right around the corner.


----------

